#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  حان الآن موعد الصلاة (موضوع متجدد)

## إشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم ...

وقد حان موعد صلاة المغرب ولأننا قد نجلس بالساعات أما النت فقد يسهو البعض عن الصلاة ...
فأرجو أن يكون هذا الموضوع لتذكير الناسى ...وتشجيع العاصى ...
ونيل الحسنات ...
كل ماعلينا هو تجديد الموضوع وقت كل صلاة ...
والأجر والثواب على الله 

شكرا لكم
حان الآن موعد صلاة المغرب حسب توقيت الأسكندرية 

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم

----------


## إشراقة أمل

حان الآن موعد صلاة العشاء 
حسب توقيت الاسكندرية

----------


## إشراقة أمل

حان الآن موعد صلاة العشاء 

ليوم الخميس 17 يوليو

----------


## إشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم

حان الان موعد صلاة العصر

----------


## reda laby

حان الآن موعد صلاة المغرب 
حسب التوقيت المحلى لمدينة الإسكندرية

----------


## إشراقة أمل

حان الان موعد صلاة العشاء

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة* .. اليوم الجمعة - 25 \7\2008  ,  22 رجب 1429

*القاهرة, مصر* 

*الفجر     4:30 
الشروق     6:09    
الظهر      1:02
العصر     4:39
المغرب    7:54 
العشاء    9:23
*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة*  اليوم الأحد 27 يوليو 2008  -  24 رجب 1429

_القاهرة, مصر_ 

الفجر     4:33 
الشروق   6:11     
الظهر     1:02
العصر     4:39
المغرب    7:52
العشاء    9:20

----------


## إشراقة أمل

سوما ورضا لابى 

بارك الله فيكما 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكما 

حان الان موعد صلاة العشاء

----------


## اسكندرانى

باقى  حوالى 30 دقيقه على صلاة الفجر اليوم الاثنين 28/7/2008

اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى وللمسلمين  والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات  الاحياء منهم والاموات 
اللهم افعل بى وبهم عاجل و اجلا  فى الدين والدنيا والاخرة 
ما انت له اهلا ولا  تفعل بنا يا مولانا ما نحن له اهلا 
انك غفور حليم جواد روؤف رحيم

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة الثلاثاء 29 يوليو 2008  -  26 رجب 1429

*القاهرة, مصر* 

الفجر    4:34 
الشروق  6:12  
الظهر    1:02
العصر    4:39 
المغرب    7:51
العشاء    9:18

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة  اليوم الأربعاء 30 يوليو 2008 - 27 رجب 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر      4:35
الشروق    6:12 
الظهر      1:02 
العصر     4:39   
المغرب    7:50
العشاء    9:17*

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الخميس 31 يوليو 2008 - 28 رجب 1429


القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر  4:36  
الشروق  6:13
الظهر  1:02  
العصر  4:39
المغرب  7:49 
العشاء  9:16

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الجمعة 1 أغسطس 2008 - 29 رجب 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر  4:37
الشروق   6:14 
الظهر    1:02
العصر   4:39
المغرب   7:49  
العشاء  9:15 والأن حان موعد أذان العشاء...

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة*  الثلاثاء 5 أغسطس 2008 -  4 شعبان 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 4:41 
الشروق 6:16
الظهر 1:01
العصر 4:38 
المغرب 7:46 
العشاء 9:11

----------


## إشراقة أمل

حان الان موعد صلاة الظهر

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة* اليوم الخميس 7 أغسطس 2008 - 6 شعبان 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 4:43 
الشروق 6:17
الظهر 1:01
العصر 4:38 
المغرب 7:44 
العشاء  9:09

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الجمعة 8 أغسطس 2008 - 7 شعبان 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 4:43 
الشروق 6:18
الظهر 1:01
العصر 4:38 
المغرب 7:43 
العشاء  9:08

----------


## إشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم 

حان الآن موعد صلاة المغرب 

حسب توقيت القاهرة والاسكندرية 

وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مواقيت الصلاة ليوم 12 اغسطس هى بتوقيت القاهرة 
الفجر 4.46
الظهر 1.05
العصر4.36
المغرب7.39
العشاء9.03

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الأحد 17 أغسطس 2008 - 16 شعبان 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 4:50 
الشروق 6:23
الظهر 12:59
العصر 4:35 
المغرب 7:34 
العشاء  8:57

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الأثنين 18 أغسطس 2008 - 17 شعبان 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 4:52 
الشروق 6:24
الظهر 12:59
العصر 4:35 
المغرب 7:33 
العشاء 8:56

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الأحد24 أغسطس 2008 - 23 شعبان 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 4:57 
الشروق 6:27
الظهر 12:58
العصر 4:33 
المغرب 7:27
العشاء  8:48

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الأربعاء 27 أغسطس 2008 - 26 شعبان 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 5:00
الشروق 6:29
الظهر 12:57
العصر 4:32 
المغرب 7:24
العشاء 8:44

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الجمعة 29 أغسطس 2008 - 28 شعبان 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 5:01
الشروق 6:30
الظهر 12:56
العصر 4:31 
المغرب 7:21
العشاء 8:42

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم السبت 25أكتوبر 2008 - 25 شوال 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 4:38
الشروق 6:03
الظهر 11:40 
العصر 2:50
المغرب 5:14 
العشاء 6:32

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الأثنين 27أكتوبر 2008 - 27 شوال 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 4:39
الشروق 6:05
الظهر 11:39 
العصر 2:48
المغرب 5:12 
العشاء 6:31

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الثلاثاء 28أكتوبر 2008 - 28شوال 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 4:39
الشروق 6:06
الظهر 11:39 
العصر 2:48
المغرب 5:12 
العشاء 6:30

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الأربعاء 29أكتوبر 2008 - 29شوال 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 4:40
الشروق 6:06
الظهر 11:39 
العصر 2:47
المغرب 5:11 
العشاء 6:29

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الخميس 30أكتوبر 2008 - غرة ذى القعدة 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 4:41
الشروق 6:07
الظهر 11:39 
العصر 2:46
المغرب 5:10 
العشاء 6:28

----------


## إشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم

حان الان موعد صلاة المغرب حسب توقيت مصر

اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثه اللهم مقاما محمودا الذى وعدته

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الأربعاء 5نوفمبر 2008 - 7 ذى القعدة 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 4:45
الشروق 6:12
الظهر 11:39 
العصر 2:43
المغرب 5:05 
العشاء 6:24

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الثلاثاء 11نوفمبر 2008 - 13 ذى القعدة 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 4:49
الشروق 6:17
الظهر 11:40 
العصر 2:40
المغرب 5:01 
العشاء 6:21

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الأحد 16نوفمبر 2008 - 18 ذى القعدة 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر   4:52
الشروق  6:21
الظهر  11:40
العصر  2:38
المغرب  4:59
 العشاء  6:19

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الأربعاء 19نوفمبر 2008 - 21 ذى القعدة 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 4:54
الشروق 6:23
الظهر 11:41
العصر 2:37
المغرب 4:58
العشاء  6:18

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الخميس 20نوفمبر 2008 - 22 ذى القعدة 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 4:55
الشروق 6:24
الظهر 11:41
العصر 2:37
المغرب 4:57
العشاء 6:18

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم السبت 22نوفمبر 2008 - 24 ذى القعدة 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 4:56
الشروق 6:26
الظهر 11:42
العصر 2:37
المغرب 4:57
العشاء 6:18

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الأثنين 24نوفمبر 2008 - 26ذى القعدة 1429

القاهرة, مصر 

الفجر 4:58
الشروق 6:27
الظهر 11:42
العصر 2:36
المغرب 4:56
العشاء 6:17

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 25 نوفمبر 2008 - 27 ذو القعدة 1429

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  4:58  
الشروق  6:28  
الظهر  11:43
العصر 2:36 
المغرب  4:56 
العشاء 6:17

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء  26 نوفمبر 2008 - 28 ذو القعدة 1429

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  4:59  
الشروق  6:29  
الظهر  11:43
العصر 2:36 
المغرب  4:56 
العشاء 6:17

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الجمعة 28 نوفمبر 2008 - 30 ذو القعدة 1429

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر5:01
الشروق 6:31 
الظهر 11:44
العصر 2:36 
المغرب 4:55 
العشاء6:17

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم السبت 29نوفمبر 2008 - غرة ذى الحجة 1429

القاهرة, مصر

الفجر5:01
الشروق 6:31
الظهر 11:44
العصر 2:36
المغرب 4:55
العشاء 6:17

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة اليوم الأحد 30نوفمبر 2008 - 2 ذى الحجة 1429

القاهرة, مصر

الفجر5:02
الشروق 6:32
الظهر 11:44
العصر 2:36
المغرب 4:55
العشاء 6:17

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بتوقيت القاهرة..

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بتوقيت القاهرة..

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بتوقيت القاهرة..

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بتوقيت القاهرة..

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بتوقيت القاهرة..

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بتوقيت القاهرة..

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس  4 ديسمبر 2008 - 6 ذو الحجة 1429

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:05  
الشروق  6:36  
الظهر  11:46
العصر 2:36 
المغرب  4:55 
العشاء 6:18

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بتوقيت القاهرة..

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت  6 ديسمبر 2008 - 8 ذو الحجة 1429

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:06  
الشروق  6:37  
الظهر  11:47
العصر 2:36 
المغرب  4:55 
العشاء 6:18

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين  8 ديسمبر 2008 - 10 ذو الحجة 1429

مصر, القاهرة

*صلاة العيد.... 7:02* 
 :f2:  كل عام وأنتم بخير..  :f2: 
الفجر  5:07  
الشروق  6:38  
الظهر  11:48
العصر 2:37 
المغرب  4:56 
العشاء 6:18

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
حان الأن موعد أذان المغرب على حسب التوقيت المحلى للمدينة القاهرة..

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

حان الأن موعد أذان العشاء بتوقيت القاهرة..

----------


## إشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم

حان الآن موعد صلاة المغرب

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد  14 ديسمبر 2008 - 16 ذو الحجة 1429

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:11  
الشروق  6:42  
الظهر  11:50
العصر 2:39 
المغرب  4:57 
العشاء 6:20

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين  15 ديسمبر 2008 - 17 ذو الحجة 1429

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:11  
الشروق  6:43  
الظهر  11:51
العصر 2:39 
المغرب  4:57 
العشاء 6:20

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 16 ديسمبر2008 - 18 ذو الحجة 1429

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:12  
الشروق  6:44  
الظهر  11:51
العصر 2:39 
المغرب  4:58 
العشاء 6:21

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء  17 ديسمبر2008 - 19 ذو الحجة 1429

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:13  
الشروق  6:44  
الظهر  11:52
العصر 2:40 
المغرب  4:58 
العشاء 6:21

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس  18 ديسمبر2008 - 20 ذو الحجة 1429

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:13  
الشروق  6:45  
الظهر  11:52
العصر 2:40 
المغرب  4:59 
العشاء 6:22

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد  21 ديسمبر2008 - 23 ذو الحجة 1429

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:15  
الشروق  6:46  
الظهر  11:54
العصر 2:42 
المغرب  5:00 
العشاء 6:23

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء  23 ديسمبر2008 - 25 ذو الحجة 1429

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:15  
الشروق  6:47  
الظهر  11:54
العصر 2:42 
المغرب  5:01 
العشاء 6:24

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء  24 ديسمبر2008 - 26 ذو الحجة 1429

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:16  
الشروق  6:48  
الظهر  11:55
العصر 2:43 
المغرب  5:02 
العشاء 6:24

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس  25 ديسمبر2008 - 27 ذو الحجة 1429

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:16  
الشروق  6:48  
الظهر  11:55
العصر 2:43 
المغرب  5:02 
العشاء 6:25

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت  27 ديسمبر2008 - 29 ذو الحجة 1429

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:17  
الشروق  6:49  
الظهر  11:56
العصر 2:44 
المغرب  5:04 
العشاء 6:26

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد  28 ديسمبر2008 - 30 ذو الحجة 1429

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:17  
الشروق  6:49  
الظهر  11:57
العصر 2:45 
المغرب  5:04 
العشاء 6:26

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما  



ارى متابعتك المستمرة وحرصك الدائم على الصلاة 

وعلى وضع جميع التوقيتات اليومية للصلوات 

فجزاكِ الله خيراً وبارك الله فيكِ وأثابك ونفع بكِ

وجزى الله خيراً الأخت إشراقة أمل

وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 30 ديسمبر2008 - 2 محرم 1430
 :f2: 
مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:18  
الشروق  6:50  
الظهر  11:57
العصر 2:46 
المغرب  5:05 
العشاء 6:27

----------


## سوما

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما  
> 
> 
> 
> ارى متابعتك المستمرة وحرصك الدائم على الصلاة 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أستاذ\ أيمن..
جزاك الله خيرا على دعائك الطيب لى .. 
فالموضوع العزيزة أشراقة أمل رائع ومن المفترض ان نتابعه جميعنا .. يجعله الله فى ميزان حسانتها..
دمت بخير ..  :f:  فى أمان ورعاية الله تعالى..

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 31 ديسمبر2008 - 3 محرم 1430
 :f2: 
مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:18  
الشروق  6:50  
الظهر  11:58
العصر 2:47 
المغرب  5:06 
العشاء 6:28

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 1 يناير 2009 - 4 محرم 1430
 :f2: 
مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:18  
الشروق  6:50  
الظهر  11:58
العصر 2:47 
المغرب  5:06 
العشاء 6:28

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 3 يناير 2009 - 6 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:19  
الشروق  6:50  
الظهر  11:59
العصر 2:48 
المغرب  5:07 
العشاء 6:29

----------


## سيد جعيتم

حان الأن موعد الصلاة .الله اكبر الله اكبر . اشهدأن لا إله إلا الله . اشهد أن محمداً رسول الله .حى على الصلاة . حى على الصلاة . حى على الفلاح.  حى على الفلاح الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله 
بارك الله فيك ودمت بخير

----------


## إشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير الجزاء سوما على تلك المتابعة الرائعة جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك اللهم آمين 
فأنت من تستحقين الشكر على روعة المتابعة 

الأخ الفاضل أيمن خطاب 
جزاك الله خيرا لى مرورك وذوقك بارك الله فيك

الأستاذ سيد جعيتم جزاك الله خيرا وأشكرك جدا على تشجعيك وتقييمك 
حان الآن موعد صلاة المغرب 

اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثه اللهم مقاما محمودا الذى وعدته

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 4 يناير 2009 - 7 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:19  
الشروق  6:50  
الظهر  11:59
العصر 2:49 
المغرب  5:08 
العشاء 6:30

----------


## سوما

> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء سوما على تلك المتابعة الرائعة جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك اللهم آمين 
> فأنت من تستحقين الشكر على روعة المتابعة 
> 
> اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثه اللهم مقاما محمودا الذى وعدته [/color]


أمين يارب العالمين..وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
 جزاك الله خيرا على موضوعك الهادف القيم.. :f: 
دمتى بخير دائمااااا.. فى رعاية الله تعالى ..  :f:

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 5 يناير 2009 - 8 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:19  
الشروق  6:51  
الظهر  12:00
العصر 2:49 
المغرب  5:09 
العشاء 6:31

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 6 يناير 2009 - 9 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:19  
الشروق  6:51  
الظهر  12:00
العصر 2:50 
المغرب  5:10 
العشاء 6:31

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 8 يناير 2009 - 11 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:20  
الشروق  6:51  
الظهر  12:01
العصر 2:51 
المغرب  5:11 
العشاء 6:33

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 10 يناير 2009 - 13 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:20  
الشروق  6:51  
الظهر  12:02
العصر 2:53 
المغرب  5:13 
العشاء 6:34

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..*

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء  11 يناير2009 - 14 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:20  
الشروق  6:52  
الظهر  12:03
العصر 2:54 
*المغرب  5:13* 
العشاء 6:36

----------


## ماما زوزو



----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين  12 يناير2009 - 15 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:20  
الشروق  6:52  
الظهر  12:03
العصر 2:55 
المغرب  5:14 
العشاء 6:36

----------


## سوما

*لقد ورد بالمشاركة الأمس خطأ فى اليوم وكان الأحد وليس الثلاثاء كما ذكرت.. 
أعتذر لهذا السهو الغير مقصود..*

----------


## سوما

حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..

----------


## سوما

حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..*

----------


## إشراقة أمل

السلام عليكم

حان الآن موعد صلاة المغرب

اللهم إنا مغلوبون فانتصر

----------


## سوما

> اللهم إنا مغلوبون فانتصر


*أمين يارب العالمين..*
*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..*

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت  17 يناير2009 - 20 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:20  
الشروق  6:50  
الظهر  12:04
العصر 2:58 
المغرب  5:18 
العشاء 6:39

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..*

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد  18 يناير2009 - 21 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:20  
الشروق  6:50  
الظهر  12:05
العصر 2:59 
المغرب  5:19 
العشاء 6:40

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..*

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين  19 يناير2009 - 22 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:20  
الشروق  6:50  
الظهر  12:05
العصر 3:00 
المغرب  5:20 
العشاء 6:41

----------


## سوما

حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..*

----------


## سوما

[]مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 20 يناير2009 - 23 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:20  
الشروق  6:50  
الظهر  12:05
العصر 3:00 
المغرب  5:21 
العشاء 6:41

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..*

----------


## سوما

*اليوم أقدم إليكم .. برنامج إلى صلاتى.. 
http://ela-salaty.com
وكل ما علينا هو تحميل البرنامج و نقوم بتثبيته على الجهاز و ضبطه على مواقيتنا و سيقوم بالتنبيه قبل كل صلاة..
*
*

فى رعاية وأمان الله تعالى ..*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..*

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 21 يناير2009 - 24 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:20  
الشروق  6:49  
الظهر  12:06
العصر 3:01 
المغرب  5:22 
العشاء 6:42

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..*

----------


## سوما

حان الأن موعد أذان المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..

----------


## إشراقة أمل

حان الآن موعد صلاة العشاء

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..*

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس22 يناير2009 - 25 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:20  
الشروق  6:49  
الظهر  12:06
العصر 3:02 
المغرب  5:23 
العشاء 6:43

----------


## سوما

حان الأن موعد أذان المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..

----------


## سوما

حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 24 يناير2009 - 27 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:19  
الشروق  6:49  
الظهر  12:06
العصر 3:03 
المغرب  5:24 
العشاء 6:44

----------


## إشراقة أمل

حان الآن موعد صلاة المغرب حسب توقيت الاسكندرية

----------


## سوما

حان الأن موعد أذان المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..

----------


## oo7

حان الان موعد اذان العشاء حسب التوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة
ولا تنسو ترديد الاذان مثلما يقول المؤذن
وان الصلاة فى جماعة خير من صلاة الفرد بسبعة وعشرين درجة

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..*

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 25 يناير2009 - 28 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:19  
الشروق  6:48  
الظهر  12:07
العصر 3:04 
المغرب  5:25 
العشاء 6:45

----------


## oo7

*عن أم حبيبة رضي الله عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من حافظ على أربع ركعات قبل الظهر وأربع بعدها حرمه الله على النار*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..*

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 26 يناير2009 - 29 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:19  
الشروق  6:48  
الظهر  12:07
العصر 3:05 
المغرب  5:26 
العشاء 6:46

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 27 يناير2009 - 30 محرم 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:18  
الشروق  6:47  
الظهر  12:07
العصر 3:06 
المغرب  5:27 
العشاء 6:47

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 28 يناير2009 - 2 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر  5:18  
الشروق  6:47  
الظهر  12:07
العصر 3:06 
المغرب  5:28 
العشاء 6:47
ومعذرة للسهو الغير مقصود فى مشاركة الأمس..  ::(: 
التصحيح كان غرة صفر 1430..  :2:  بدلا من 30 محرم 1430.. 
 :Bye:

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 29 يناير2009 - 3 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:18
الشروق 6:46
الظهر 12:08
العصر 3:07
المغرب 5:29
العشاء 6:48*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

حان الأن موعد أذان المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 31 يناير2009 - 5 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:17
الشروق 6:45
الظهر 12:08
العصر 3:09
المغرب 5:31
العشاء 6:50*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد  1 فبراير 2009 - 6 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:17
الشروق 6:45
الظهر 12:08
العصر 3:09
المغرب 5:31
العشاء 6:50*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 2 فبراير 2009 - 7 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:16
الشروق 6:44
الظهر 12:08
العصر 3:10
المغرب 5:32
العشاء 6:51*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 8 فبراير 2009 - 13 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:13
الشروق 6:41
الظهر 12:09
العصر 3:14
المغرب 5:38
العشاء 6:56*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 9 فبراير 2009 - 14 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:12
الشروق 6:40
الظهر 12:09
العصر 3:15
المغرب 5:38
العشاء 6:56*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 10 فبراير 2009 - 15 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:12
الشروق 6:39
الظهر 12:09
العصر 3:15
المغرب 5:39
العشاء 6:57*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 11 فبراير 2009 - 16 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:11
الشروق 6:38
الظهر 12:09
العصر 3:16
المغرب 5:40
العشاء 6:58*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 12 فبراير 2009 - 17 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:10
الشروق 6:38
الظهر 12:09
العصر 3:17
المغرب 5:41
العشاء 6:59*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 14 فبراير 2009 -19 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:09
الشروق 6:36
الظهر 12:09
العصر 3:18
المغرب 5:43
العشاء 7:00*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 16 فبراير 2009 -21 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:08
الشروق 6:34
الظهر 12:09
العصر 3:19
المغرب 5:44
العشاء 7:02*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهربالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 17 فبراير 2009 -22 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:07
الشروق 6:33
الظهر 12:09
العصر 3:20
المغرب 5:45
العشاء 7:02*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

مواعيد الصلاة حسب توقيت القاهرة


اليوم الأربعاء 

الفجر 5:05 
الشروق 6:32 
الظهر 12:09 
العصر 3:21 
المغرب 5:46 
العشاء 7:05

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## احـمد محمود

*حان الان موعد اذان العشاء بتوقيت سوهاج*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 19 فبراير 2009 -24 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:05
الشروق 6:32
الظهر 12:09
العصر 3:21
المغرب 5:47
العشاء 7:04*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 21 فبراير 2009 -26 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:03
الشروق 6:30
الظهر 12:09
العصر 3:22
المغرب 5:48
العشاء 7:05*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 22 فبراير 2009 -27 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:03
الشروق 6:29
الظهر 12:09
العصر 3:22
المغرب 5:49
العشاء 7:07*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 23 فبراير 2009 -28 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:02
الشروق 6:28
الظهر 12:09
العصر 3:23
المغرب 5:50
العشاء 7:07*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 24 فبراير 2009 -29 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:01
الشروق 6:27
الظهر 12:09
العصر 3:23
المغرب 5:51
العشاء 7:07*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 25 فبراير 2009 -29 صفر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:00
الشروق 6:26
الظهر 12:09
العصر 3:24
المغرب 5:51
العشاء 7:08*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 26 فبراير 2009 - غرة ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:59
الشروق 6:25
الظهر 12:08
العصر 3:24
المغرب 5:52
العشاء 7:07*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 28 فبراير 2009 - 3ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:57
الشروق 6:23
الظهر 12:08
العصر 3:25
المغرب 5:53
العشاء 7:10*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 1 مارس 2009 - 4 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:56
الشروق 6:22
الظهر 12:08
العصر 3:25
المغرب 5:54
العشاء 7:11*

----------


## سوما

حان الأن موعد أذان المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.
[/CENTER]

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 2 مارس 2009 - 5 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:55
الشروق 6:21
الظهر 12:08
العصر 3:26
المغرب 5:55
العشاء 7:11*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 3 مارس 2009 - 6 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:54
الشروق 6:19
الظهر 12:08
العصر 3:26
المغرب 5:56
العشاء 7:12*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 4 مارس 2009 - 7 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:53
الشروق 6:18
الظهر 12:07
العصر 3:26
المغرب 5:56
العشاء 7:13*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 5 مارس 2009 - 8 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:52
الشروق 6:17
الظهر 12:07
العصر 3:27
المغرب 5:57
العشاء 7:13*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 7 مارس 2009 - 10 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:49
الشروق 6:15
الظهر 12:07
العصر 3:27
المغرب 5:58
العشاء 7:15*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 8 مارس 2009 - 11 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:48
الشروق 6:14
الظهر 12:06
العصر 3:28
المغرب 5:59
العشاء 7:15*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 10 مارس 2009 - 13 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:46
الشروق 6:12
الظهر 12:06
العصر 3:28
المغرب 6:00
العشاء 7:17*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 11 مارس 2009 - 14 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:45
الشروق 6:10
الظهر 12:06
العصر 3:28
المغرب 6:01
العشاء 7:17*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 12 مارس 2009 - 15 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:44
الشروق 6:09
الظهر 12:05
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:02
العشاء 7:18*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 16 مارس 2009 - 19 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:39
الشروق 6:04
الظهر 12:04
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:04
العشاء 7:21*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 17 مارس 2009 - 20 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:38
الشروق 6:03
الظهر 12:03
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:04
العشاء 7:21*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 18 مارس 2009 - 21 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:37
الشروق 6:02
الظهر 12:03
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:05
العشاء 7:22*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 19 مارس 2009 - 22 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:34
الشروق 6:00
الظهر 12:03
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:05
العشاء 7:23*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 21 مارس 2009 - 24 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:31
الشروق 5:58
الظهر 12:02
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:07
العشاء 7:24*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 22 مارس 2009 - 25 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:31
الشروق 5:57
الظهر 12:03
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:08
العشاء 7:25*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 23 مارس 2009 - 26 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:30
الشروق 5:56
الظهر 12:02
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:08
العشاء 7:25*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 24 مارس 2009 - 27 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:28
الشروق 5:55
الظهر 12:02
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:09
العشاء 7:26*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 25 مارس 2009 - 28 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:27
الشروق 5:54
الظهر 12:02
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:10
العشاء 7:27*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 26 مارس 2009 - 29 ربيع أول 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:26
الشروق 5:52
الظهر 12:01
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:10
العشاء 7:27*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 28 مارس 2009 - غرة ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:23
الشروق 5:50
الظهر 12:01
العصر 3:31
المغرب 6:11
العشاء 7:29*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 29 مارس 2009 - 2 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:22
الشروق 5:49
الظهر 12:00
العصر 3:31
المغرب 6:12
العشاء 7:29*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## لمسه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


حان الأن موعد أذان الفجر حسب التوقيت المحلى لمدينة الاسكندريه :f: 


 :Bye2:  :Bye2:

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 30 مارس 2009 - 3 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:20
الشروق 5:47
الظهر 12:00
العصر 3:31
المغرب 6:13
العشاء 7:30*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 31 مارس 2009 - 4 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:19
الشروق 5:46
الظهر 12:00
العصر 3:31
المغرب 6:13
العشاء 7:31*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء الأول من أبريل 2009 - 5 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:18
الشروق 5:48
الظهر 11:59
العصر 3:31
المغرب 6:14
العشاء 7:32*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 2 أبريل 2009 - 6 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:16
الشروق 5:44
الظهر 11:59
العصر 3:31
المغرب 6:14
العشاء 7:32*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## لمسه

*حان الأن موعد أذان الفجر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة الاسكندريه .*
[/QUOTE]


*عملت اقتباس عشان تبقى ريحة سوما فيه ومعانا*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 5 أبريل 2009 - 9 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:12
الشروق 5:40
الظهر 11:58
العصر 3:31
المغرب 6:16
العشاء 7:34*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

> *عملت اقتباس عشان تبقى ريحة سوما فيه ومعانا*


*بجد يا لمسة ربنا يكرمك.. بارك الله فيك وأثابك خيراّ بأذن* الله.. :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## لمسه

*حان الأن موعد أذان الفجر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة الاسكندريه.*
[/QUOTE]


*الف شكر لكى سوما 
ويجعله بميزان حسناتك يارب*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأنين 6 أبريل 2009 - 10 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:11
الشروق 5:39
الظهر 11:58
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:17
العشاء 7:35*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

> *الف شكر لكى سوما 
> ويجعله بميزان حسناتك يارب*


*ربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال والنوايا..*. :f2:

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 7 أبريل 2009 - 11 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:09
الشروق 5:38
الظهر 11:58
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:17
العشاء 7:36*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 8 أبريل 2009 - 12 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:08
الشروق 5:36
الظهر 11:57
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:18
العشاء 7:37*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 9 أبريل 2009 - 13 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:07
الشروق 5:35
الظهر 11:57
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:19
العشاء 7:37*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الجمعة 10 أبريل 2009 - 14 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:05
الشروق 5:34
الظهر 11:57
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:19
العشاء 7:38*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العشاء بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 11 أبريل 2009 - 15 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:04
الشروق 5:33
الظهر 11:56
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:20
العشاء 7:39*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 12 أبريل 2009 - 16 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:03
الشروق 5:32
الظهر 11:56
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:20
العشاء 7:40*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 13 أبريل 2009 - 17 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:01
الشروق 5:31
الظهر 11:56
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:21
العشاء 7:40*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 14 أبريل 2009 - 18 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:00
الشروق 5:30
الظهر 11:56
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:22
العشاء 7:41*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 15 أبريل 2009 - 19 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:59
الشروق 5:28
الظهر 11:55
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:22
العشاء 7:42*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 16 أبريل 2009 - 20 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:57
الشروق 5:27
الظهر 11:55
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:23
العشاء 7:43*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الجمعة 17 أبريل 2009 - 21 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:56
الشروق 5:26
الظهر 11:55
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:23
العشاء 7:44*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 18 أبريل 2009 - 22 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:54
الشروق 5:25
الظهر 11:54
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:24
العشاء 7:44*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما   



جهد كبير في متابعة مستمرة لمواقيت الصلاة اليومية

بارك الله فيكِ وأثابكِ ونفع بكِ 

جزاكِ الله خيراً 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

 ::(:

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أيمن..


> الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما   
> 
> 
> 
> جهد كبير في متابعة مستمرة لمواقيت الصلاة اليومية
> 
> بارك الله فيكِ وأثابكِ ونفع بكِ 
> 
> جزاكِ الله خيراً


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
لك جزيل الشكر على دعائك الطيب لي بالخير.. :f: 


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
> صدق الله العظيم
> 
> اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
> واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين
> 
> وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


اللهم أمين يارب العالمين..

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 19 أبريل 2009 - 23 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:53
الشروق 5:24
الظهر 11:54
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:25
العشاء 7:45*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 21 أبريل 2009 - 25 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:51
الشروق 5:22
الظهر 11:54
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:26
العشاء 7:47*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 22 أبريل 2009 - 26 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:49
الشروق 5:21
الظهر 11:54
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:26
العشاء 7:48*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 23 أبريل 2009 - 27 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:48
الشروق 5:20
الظهر 11:53
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:27
العشاء 7:48*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الفجر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 25 أبريل 2009 - 29 ربيع أخر 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:44
الشروق 18: 6
الظهر 53: 12
العصر 4:29
المغرب 7:29
العشاء 8:52*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 26 أبريل 2009 - 1 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:44
الشروق 17: 6
الظهر 53: 12
العصر 4:29
المغرب 7:29
العشاء 8:51*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 27 أبريل 2009 - 2 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:43
الشروق 16: 6
الظهر 53: 12
العصر 4:29
المغرب 7:30
العشاء 8:52*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 28 أبريل 2009 - 3 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:42
الشروق 16: 6
الظهر 52: 12
العصر 4:29
المغرب 7:30
العشاء 8:53*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 29 أبريل 2009 - 4 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:40
الشروق 14: 6
الظهر 52: 12
العصر 4:29
المغرب 7:31
العشاء 8:54*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 30 أبريل 2009 - 5 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:39
الشروق 13: 6
الظهر 52: 12
العصر 4:29
المغرب 7:31
العشاء 8:54*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 3 مايو أبريل 2009 - 8 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:36
الشروق 10: 6
الظهر 52: 12
العصر 4:29
المغرب 7:33
العشاء 8:54*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 6 مايو أبريل 2009 - 11 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:32
الشروق 08: 6
الظهر 51: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:35
العشاء 9:00*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 7 مايو أبريل 2009 - 12 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:31
الشروق 07: 6
الظهر 51: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:36
العشاء 9:01*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 9 مايو أبريل 2009 - 14 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:29
الشروق 05: 6
الظهر 51: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:37
العشاء 9:02*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## rosey19

صباح  الخير عليكى سوما... ان شاءالله  تكونى بخير

    جزاكى الله كل خير سوما.. وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## سوما

> صباح  الخير عليكى سوما... ان شاءالله  تكونى بخير
> 
>     جزاكى الله كل خير سوما.. وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


صباح النور يا روزي.. :f:  الحمدلله بخير... :f:   :f: 
بارك الله فيكِ لدعائك الطيب لي.. :f2: .فالموضوع يعود فضله للفاضلة أشراقة أمل.. جزاها الله كل الخير والثواب لفكرتها الجميلة ... :f:

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 10 مايو أبريل 2009 - 15 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:28
الشروق 05: 6
الظهر 51: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:37
العشاء 9:03*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 11 مايو أبريل 2009 - 16 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:27
الشروق 04: 6
الظهر 51: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:39
العشاء 9:04*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*
وبارك الله في الأخت الفاضلة  / سوما 

على متابعتها اليومية لمواعيد الصلاة

----------


## سوما

> وبارك الله في الأخت الفاضلة  / سوما 
> 
> على متابعتها اليومية لمواعيد الصلاة


جزاك الله خيرا يا أ. أيمن على دعائك الطيب لي.. :f:

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 13 مايو أبريل 2009 - 18 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:25
الشروق 02: 6
الظهر 51: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:40
العشاء 9:06*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 14 مايو 2009 - 19 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:24
الشروق 02: 6
الظهر 51: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:40
العشاء 9:07*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 17 مايو 2009 - 22 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:21
الشروق 00: 6
الظهر 51: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:42
العشاء 9:10*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 18 مايو 2009 - 23 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:20
الشروق 59: 5
الظهر 51: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:43
العشاء 9:11*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 19 مايو 2009 - 24 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:19
الشروق 59: 5
الظهر 51: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:44
العشاء 9:11*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 20 مايو 2009 - 25 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:18
الشروق 58: 5
الظهر 51: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:44
العشاء 9:12*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 21 مايو 2009 - 26 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:18
الشروق 58: 5
الظهر 51: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:45
العشاء 9:13*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 23 مايو 2009 - 28 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:16
الشروق 57: 5
الظهر 51: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:46
العشاء 9:15*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 24 مايو 2009 - 29 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:15
الشروق 56: 5
الظهر 51: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:47
العشاء 9:16*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 25 مايو 2009 - 30 جمادي الأولى 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:15
الشروق 56: 5
الظهر 52: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:47
العشاء 9:17*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 26 مايو 2009 - 2 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:15
الشروق 55: 5
الظهر 52: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:48
العشاء 9:17*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 27 مايو 2009 - 3 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:13
الشروق 55: 5
الظهر 52: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:49
العشاء 9:18*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الله يفتح عليكِ ياسوما

ربنا يتقبل منا ومنك*

----------


## سوما

> *الله يفتح عليكِ ياسوما
> 
> ربنا يتقبل منا ومنك*


جزاك الله خيرا يا هايدى على دعائك الطيب لي.... :2: 
ربنا يتقبل منا جميعا صالح الأعمال أن شاء الله.. :f:

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 28 مايو 2009 - 4 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:13
الشروق 55: 5
الظهر 52: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:49
العشاء 9:19*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 30 مايو 2009 - 6 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:12
الشروق 54: 5
الظهر 52: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:50
العشاء 9:21*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 31 مايو 2009 - 7 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:11
الشروق 54: 5
الظهر 52: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:51
العشاء 9:21*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 2 يونيو 2009 - 9 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:10
الشروق 53: 5
الظهر 53: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:51
العشاء 9:23*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 3 يونيو 2009 - 10 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:10
الشروق 53: 5
الظهر 53: 12
العصر 4:29
المغرب 7:53
العشاء 9:24*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 6 يونيو 2009 - 13 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:09
الشروق 52: 5
الظهر 53: 12
العصر 4:29
المغرب 7:54
العشاء 9:26*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 7 يونيو 2009 - 14 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:08
الشروق 52: 5
الظهر 53: 12
العصر 4:28
المغرب 7:55
العشاء 9:26*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 8 يونيو 2009 - 15 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:08
الشروق 52: 5
الظهر 54: 12
العصر 4:29
المغرب 7:55
العشاء 9:27*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 9 يونيو 2009 - 16 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:08
الشروق 52: 5
الظهر 54: 12
العصر 4:30
المغرب 7:55
العشاء 9:27*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 10 يونيو 2009 - 17 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:08
الشروق 52: 5
الظهر 54: 12
العصر 4:30
المغرب 7:56
العشاء 9:28*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العشاء بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 11 يونيو 2009 - 18 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:07
الشروق 52: 5
الظهر 54: 12
العصر 4:30
المغرب 7:56
العشاء 9:28*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## ghazala son

حان الان  موعد صلاة العصر لمدينة طولكرم

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العشاء بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 14 يونيو 2009 - 21 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:07
الشروق 52: 5
الظهر 55: 12
العصر 4:30
المغرب 7:58
العشاء 9:30*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 15 يونيو 2009 - 22 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:07
الشروق 52: 5
الظهر 55: 12
العصر 4:31
المغرب 7:58
العشاء 9:30*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 16 يونيو 2009 - 23 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:07
الشروق 52: 5
الظهر 55: 12
العصر 4:31
المغرب 7:58
العشاء 9:31*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## rosey19

حان الآن موعد صلاه المغرب حسب التوقيت المحلى لمدينه القاهره

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 17 يونيو 2009 - 24 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:07
الشروق 52: 5
الظهر 55: 12
العصر 4:31
المغرب 7:59
العشاء 9:31*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 18 يونيو 2009 - 25 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:07
الشروق 52: 5
الظهر 56: 12
العصر 4:31
المغرب 7:59
العشاء 9:32*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العشاء بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 20 يونيو 2009 - 27 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:07
الشروق 53: 5
الظهر 56: 12
العصر 4:32
المغرب 7:59
العشاء 9:32*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 21 يونيو 2009 - 28 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:08
الشروق 53: 5
الظهر 56: 12
العصر 4:32
المغرب 8:00
العشاء 9:32*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 22 يونيو 2009 - 29 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:08
الشروق 53: 5
الظهر 57: 12
العصر 4:32
المغرب 8:00
العشاء 9:33*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 23 يونيو 2009 - 30 جمادي الثانِي1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:08
الشروق 53: 5
الظهر 57: 12
العصر 4:32
المغرب 8:00
العشاء 9:33*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 24 يونيو 2009 -  غرة رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:08
الشروق 54: 5
الظهر 57: 12
العصر 4:32
المغرب 8:00
العشاء 9:33*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 25 يونيو 2009 -  2 رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:09
الشروق 54: 5
الظهر 57: 12
العصر 4:33
المغرب 8:00
العشاء 9:33*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

 ::sorry:: 

الله يردك لنا سالمه يا سوما

لعل المانع يكون خير

 :Bye2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العـصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

 ::sorry:: 

الله يردك لنا سالمه يا سوما

لعل المانع يكون خير

 :Bye2:

----------


## rosey19

ربنا يرجعك بالف سلامه يا سوما

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> ربنا يرجعك بالف سلامه يا سوما





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ 

صدق الله العظيم

ياااااااااااااااااارب

اللهم اشفي سوما وعافيها واعفو عنها

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

 ::sorry:: 

الله يردك لنا سالمه يا سوما

لعل المانع يكون خير

 :Bye2:

----------


## rosey19

ربنا يرجعك بالف سلامه سوما

  وحشتينى حبيبتى

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الفجر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

 ::sorry:: 

الله يردك لنا سالمه يا سوما

ويشفيكي ويعافيكي يارب

 :Bye2:

----------


## rosey19

جزاك الله كل خير أخى أيمن على المتابعه.

         ربنا يتم شفاكى وترجعى بالف خير سوما

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

 ::sorry:: 

الله يردك لنا سالمه يا سوما

ويشفيكي ويعافيكي يارب

 :Bye2:

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 4 يوليو 2009 -  11 رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:13
الشروق 57: 5
الظهر 59: 12
العصر 4:35
المغرب 8:01
العشاء 9:33*

----------


## سوما

أ. أيمن ..
أشكرك على مشاركتك ودعائك الطيب لي .. جزاك الله خيرا  :f: 
الغالية .. روزى..
جزاكِ الله خيرا لدعائك الطيب لي .. :f:

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

سبقتين اكتب ايه

الحمد لله علي سلامتك يا اخت سوما

----------


## سوما

> سبقتين اكتب ايه
> 
> الحمد لله علي سلامتك يا اخت سوما


الله يسلمك يا أ. محمد.. :f:  حفظك الله من كل سؤء وشر..

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 5 يوليو 2009 -  12 رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:13
الشروق 58: 5
الظهر 59: 12
العصر 4:35
المغرب 8:01
العشاء 9:33*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

الان صلاة ركعتين بلا موعد

ما اجملها صلاة هلا تقوم اخي معي الان وتتوضأ وتصلي

إنهما ركعتي جوف الليل والناس نيام

لمن يهمه الامر

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 6 يوليو 2009 -  13 رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:14
الشروق 58: 5
الظهر 59: 12
العصر 4:35
المغرب 8:01
العشاء 9:33*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 7 يوليو 2009 -  14 رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:14
الشروق 58: 5
الظهر 00: 1
العصر 4:35
المغرب 8:01
العشاء 9:32*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 8 يوليو 2009 -  15 رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:15
الشروق 59: 5
الظهر 00: 1
العصر 4:36
المغرب 8:01
العشاء 9:32*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 9 يوليو 2009 -  16 رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:16
الشروق 59: 5
الظهر 00: 1
العصر 4:36
المغرب 8:00
العشاء 9:32*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 11 يوليو 2009 -  18 رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:17
الشروق 00: 6
الظهر 00: 1
العصر 4:36
المغرب 8:00
العشاء 9:31*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 12 يوليو 2009 -  19 رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:18
الشروق 01: 6
الظهر 00: 1
العصر 4:36
المغرب 8:00
العشاء 9:31*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..


*

----------


## oo7

اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة
والصلاة القائمة
آت سيدنا محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة
وبعثه اللهم المقام المحمود الذى وعدته
ان الله لايخلف الميعاد

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان. العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 14 يوليو 2009 -  21 رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:19
الشروق 02: 6
الظهر 01: 1
العصر 4:37
المغرب 7:59
العشاء 9:30*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 15 يوليو 2009 -  22 رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:20
الشروق 03: 6
الظهر 01: 1
العصر 4:37
المغرب 7:59
العشاء 9:29*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة..


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 16 يوليو 2009 -  23 رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:21
الشروق 03: 6
الظهر 01: 1
العصر 4:37
المغرب 7:59
العشاء 9:29*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 18 يوليو 2009 -  25 رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:23
الشروق 04: 6
الظهر 01: 1
العصر 4:37
المغرب 7:58
العشاء 9:28*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 19 يوليو 2009 -  26 رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:23
الشروق 05: 6
الظهر 01: 1
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:58
العشاء 9:27*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 20 يوليو 2009 -  27 رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:24
الشروق 05: 6
الظهر 01: 1
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:57
العشاء 9:26*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## Shorok ElfaGr

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاك الله خيرا واعانك على نشر الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 21 يوليو 2009 - 28 رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:25
الشروق 06: 6
الظهر 01: 1
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:57
العشاء 9:26*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 22 يوليو 2009 - 29 رجب1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:26
الشروق 07: 6
الظهر 01: 1
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:56
العشاء 9:25*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 25 يوليو 2009 - 3 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:29
الشروق 08: 6
الظهر 02: 1
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:55
العشاء 9:23*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## بوناسيرا

حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 26 يوليو 2009 - 4 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:30
الشروق 09: 6
الظهر 02: 1
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:54
العشاء 9:22*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 27 يوليو 2009 - 5 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:30
الشروق 10: 6
الظهر 02: 1
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:54
العشاء 9:21*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 28 يوليو 2009 - 6 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:31
الشروق 10: 6
الظهر 02: 1
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:53
العشاء 9:20*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 29 يوليو 2009 - 7 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:32
الشروق 11: 6
الظهر 02: 1
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:52
العشاء 9:19*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*موقع حلو بيجيب اوقات الصلاه في مختلف دول العالم
هـــنـــــا
جزاكم الله خيراً*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 30 يوليو 2009 - 8 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:33
الشروق 11: 6
الظهر 02: 1
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:52
العشاء 9:19*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## rosey19

جزاكى الله كل خير سوما

  وحشتينى جدا سوما....  ان شاء الله تكونى بالف خير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

بعد قليل آذان الفجر حسب التوقيت المحلي لمدينة القاهرة

حبيت أرجع بعد غياب في الموضوع ده

أتمنى يكون الجميع بخير

شوية وراجعلكم

حان آذان الفجر

الله أكبر العزة لله
الله أكبر الله أكبر

إذا سمعتم المؤذن فقولوا مثل ما يقول  ثم صلوا علي . فإنه من صلى علي صلاة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا  ثم سلوا الله لي الوسيلة  فإنها منزلة في الجنة لا تنبغي إلا لعبد من عباد الله . وأرجو أن أكون أنا هو  فمن سأل لي الوسيلة حلت له الشفاعة 

 
اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت سيدنا محمد الوسيلة والفضيلة والدرجة العالية الرفيعة وأبعثه اللهم المقام المحمود الذى وعدته إنك لا تخلف الميعاد

----------


## سوما

> جزاكى الله كل خير سوما
> 
>   وحشتينى جدا سوما....  ان شاء الله تكونى بالف خير


*أيانا وأياكم بأذن الله ,,,, حمدلله على السلامة يا روزى 
شفاك الله وعافاك وحفظك من كل سؤء بأذن* الله  :f:

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 1 أغسطس 2009 - 10 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:35
الشروق 13: 6
الظهر 02: 1
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:50
العشاء 9:19*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 2 أغسطس 2009 - 11 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:36
الشروق 13: 6
الظهر 01: 1
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:50
العشاء 9:16*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 3 أغسطس 2009 - 12 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:37
الشروق 14: 6
الظهر 01: 1
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:49
العشاء 9:15*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 5 أغسطس 2009 - 14 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:39
الشروق 15: 6
الظهر 01: 1
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:47
العشاء 9:13*

----------


## جنون العلي

السلام عليكم ..


ممكن حد يقولي الساعه كم الحين بمصر ...

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 6 أغسطس 2009 - 15 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:40
الشروق 16: 6
الظهر 01: 1
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:47
العشاء 9:12*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## rosey19

جزاك الله كل خير سوما         :f2: 

  ازيك حبيبتى ... كل سنه وانت بالف خير         :f2: 

  رمضان كريم عليكى وعلى اسرتك . ..وعلى كل المسلمين        :f2:

----------


## جنون العلي

مرحبا ..

ثانكس يا سوما ..
معاك جنون العلي من الامارات من اماره دبي ..
حابه ازور مصــر بعد العيد بأذن الله .. ابا اعرف اشوي عن مصر .. اذا ممكن تقولي .. لازم اسال ولد البلد .. ههههه

اذا ممكن تعطيني ايميلك الخاص عشان اتواصل ويااااك ...

----------


## سوما

> جزاك الله كل خير سوما        
> 
>   ازيك حبيبتى ... كل سنه وانت بالف خير        
> 
>   رمضان كريم عليكى وعلى اسرتك . ..وعلى كل المسلمين


أيانا وأياكم أن شاء الله .. :2: 
ورمضان كريم عليكِ وعلى أسرتك الحبيبة بأذن الله..  :f2:

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 8 أغسطس 2009 - 17 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:41
الشروق 17: 6
الظهر 01: 1
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:45
العشاء 9:10*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 10 أغسطس 2009 - 19 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:43
الشروق 18: 6
الظهر 01: 1
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:43
العشاء 9:07*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 11 أغسطس 2009 - 20 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:44
الشروق 19: 6
الظهر 01: 1
العصر 4:37
المغرب 7:42
العشاء 9:06*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 12 أغسطس 2009 - 21 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:45
الشروق 19: 6
الظهر 00: 1
العصر 4:37
المغرب 7:41
العشاء 9:05*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 13 أغسطس 2009 - 22 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:46
الشروق 20: 6
الظهر 00: 1
العصر 4:37
المغرب 7:41
العشاء 9:04*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 15 أغسطس 2009 - 24 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:48
الشروق 21: 6
الظهر 00: 1
العصر 4:36
المغرب 7:39
العشاء 9:01*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 16 أغسطس 2009 - 25 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:49
الشروق 22: 6
الظهر 00: 1
العصر 4:36
المغرب 7:38
العشاء 9:00*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 18 أغسطس 2009 - 27 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:50
الشروق 23: 6
الظهر 59: 12
العصر 4:36
المغرب 7:36
العشاء 8:58*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 19 أغسطس 2009 - 28 شعبان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:51
الشروق 21: 6
الظهر 59: 12
العصر 4:35
المغرب 7:35
العشاء 8:57*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 22 أغسطس 2009 - غرة رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:54
الشروق 25: 5
الظهر 58: 11
العصر 3:34
المغرب 6:31
العشاء 7:53*

 :f2: 


الأمساك  34 :3

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 23 أغسطس 2009 - 2 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:54
الشروق 26: 5
الظهر 58: 11
العصر 3:34
المغرب 6:30
العشاء 7:51*

 :f2: 


الأمساك  34 :3

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 24 أغسطس 2009 - 3 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:55
الشروق 26: 5
الظهر 58: 11
العصر 3:33
المغرب 6:29
العشاء 7:50*

 :f2: 


الأمساك  35 :3

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 25 أغسطس 2009 - 4 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:56
الشروق 27: 5
الظهر 57: 11
العصر 3:33
المغرب 6:28
العشاء 7:49*

 :f2: 


الأمساك  36 :3

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## rosey19

حان الان موعد اذان الظهر 

    حسب التوقيت المحلى لمدينه القاهره 



_____________________


 كل سنه وانت بالف خير حبيبتى سوما

    رمضان كريم

   ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*حان موعد اذان العشاء*

----------


## سوما

> [size="6"][color="blue"]
>  كل سنه وانت بالف خير حبيبتى سوما
>     رمضان كريم
>    ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


وانتى طيبة يا روزى  :f:  ورمضان مبارك لكِ وللاسرتك الكريمة .. :f: 
بشكرك على دعائك الطيب وتهنتئك الرقيقة ,, وكل عام وأنتِ إلى الله أقرب وأسعد دائماً.. :f2:

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 29 أغسطس 2009 - 8 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:59
الشروق 29: 5
الظهر 56: 11
العصر 3:31
المغرب 6:24
العشاء 7:43*

 :f2: 


الأمساك  39 :3

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 30 أغسطس 2009 - 9 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:00
الشروق 30: 5
الظهر 56: 11
العصر 3:31
المغرب 6:22
العشاء 7:42*

 :f2: 


الأمساك  40 :3

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 31 أغسطس 2009 - 10 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:01
الشروق 30: 5
الظهر 56: 11
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:21
العشاء 7:41*

 :f2: 


الأمساك  41 :3

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 1 سبتمبر 2009 - 11 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:01
الشروق 31: 5
الظهر 55: 11
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:20
العشاء 7:39*

 :f2: 


الأمساك  41 :3

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 2 سبتمبر 2009 - 12 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:02
الشروق 31: 5
الظهر 55: 11
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:19
العشاء 7:38*

 :f2: 


الأمساك  42 :3

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 3 سبتمبر 2009 - 13 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:03
الشروق 32: 5
الظهر 55: 11
العصر 3:28
المغرب 6:18
العشاء 7:37*
 :f2: 


الأمساك  43 :3

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 5 سبتمبر 2009 - 15 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:04
الشروق 33: 5
الظهر 54: 11
العصر 3:27
المغرب 6:15
العشاء 7:34*
 :f2: 


الأمساك  44 :3

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 6 سبتمبر 2009 - 16 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:05
الشروق 33: 5
الظهر 54: 11
العصر 3:27
المغرب 6:14
العشاء 7:33*
 :f2: 


الأمساك  45 :3

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 7 سبتمبر 2009 - 17 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:06
الشروق 34: 5
الظهر 53: 11
العصر 3:26
المغرب 6:13
العشاء 7:31*
 :f2: 


الأمساك  46 :3

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 8 سبتمبر 2009 - 18 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:06
الشروق 34: 5
الظهر 53: 11
العصر 3:25
المغرب 6:11
العشاء 7:30*
 :f2: 


الأمساك  46 :3

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 9 سبتمبر 2009 - 19 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:07
الشروق 35: 5
الظهر 53: 11
العصر 3:25
المغرب 6:10
العشاء 7:28*
 :f2: 


الأمساك  47 :3

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 12 سبتمبر 2009 - 22 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:09
الشروق 36: 5
الظهر 51: 11
العصر 3:23
المغرب 6:06
العشاء 7:24*
 :f2: 


الأمساك  49 :3

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## rock boy

شكرا لك الله يوفقق باذن الله

----------


## نور على الدرب

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 13 سبتمبر 2009 - 23 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:10
الشروق 37: 5
الظهر 51: 11
العصر 3:22
المغرب 6:05
العشاء 7:23*
 :f2: 


الأمساك  50 :3

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 14 سبتمبر 2009 - 24 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:10
الشروق 37: 5
الظهر 51: 11
العصر 3:21
المغرب 6:04
العشاء 7:21*
 :f2: 


الأمساك  50 :3

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 17 سبتمبر 2009 - 27 رمضان 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:12
الشروق 39: 5
الظهر 50: 11
العصر 3:19
المغرب 6:00
العشاء 7:17*
 :f2: 


الأمساك  52 :3

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 23 سبتمبر 2009 -  4 شوال1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:16
الشروق 42: 5
الظهر 47: 11
العصر 3:15
المغرب 5:52
العشاء 7:09*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 3 أكتوبر 2009 -  14 شوال1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:22
الشروق 48: 5
الظهر 44: 11
العصر 3:07
المغرب 5:40
العشاء 6:56*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## rosey19

صباح الفل عليكى سوما

  جزاك الله كل خير 

  وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

> صباح الفل عليكى سوما
> 
>   جزاك الله كل خير 
> 
>   وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


مساء النور روزى  :f: 
أيانا وأياكم بأذن الله ,, اشكرك على دعائك الطيب لى .. :2:  
فى رعاية الله وحفظه .. :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 4 أكتوبر 2009 -  15 شوال1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:23
الشروق 48: 5
الظهر 44: 11
العصر 3:06
المغرب 5:39
العشاء 6:55*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 5 أكتوبر 2009 -  16 شوال1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:23
الشروق 49: 5
الظهر 43: 11
العصر 3:05
المغرب 5:38
العشاء 6:54*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 7 أكتوبر 2009 -  18 شوال1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:24
الشروق 50: 5
الظهر 43: 11
العصر 3:04
المغرب 5:35
العشاء 6:52*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 8 أكتوبر 2009 -  19 شوال1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:25
الشروق 51: 5
الظهر 42: 11
العصر 3:03
المغرب 5:34
العشاء 6:50*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 10 أكتوبر 2009 -  21 شوال1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:26
الشروق 52: 5
الظهر 42: 11
العصر 3:01
المغرب 5:32
العشاء 6:48*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 11 أكتوبر 2009 -  22 شوال1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:27
الشروق 52: 5
الظهر 42: 11
العصر 3:01
المغرب 5:31
العشاء 6:47*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 13 أكتوبر 2009 -  24 شوال1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:28
الشروق 54: 5
الظهر 41: 11
العصر 2:59
المغرب 5:28
العشاء 6:48*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 17 أكتوبر 2009 -  28 شوال1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:31
الشروق 56: 5
الظهر 40: 11
العصر 2:56
المغرب 5:24
العشاء 6:41*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 18 أكتوبر 2009 -  29 شوال1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:31
الشروق 57: 5
الظهر 40: 11
العصر 2:55
المغرب 5:23
العشاء 6:40*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*حان الآن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 19 أكتوبر 2009 -  1 ذو القعدة 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:32
الشروق 58: 5
الظهر 40: 11
العصر 2:54
المغرب 5:22
العشاء 6:40*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## احـمد محمود

حان الان موعد صلاه العصر بتوقيت سوهاج

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 21 أكتوبر 2009 -  3 ذو القعدة 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:33
الشروق 59: 5
الظهر 39: 11
العصر 2:53
المغرب 5:20
العشاء 6:37*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 22 أكتوبر 2009 -  4 ذو القعدة 1430

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:34
الشروق 00: 6
الظهر 39: 11
العصر 2:52
المغرب 5:19
العشاء 6:36*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## لمسه

*حان الأن موعد صلاة  الفجرر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة الاسكندريه*

----------


## rosey19

انتى فين يا سوما

  ان شاء الله تكونى بخير


  وانتى يا لمسه  ... وحشتينى جدا فينك  ... وغايبه ليه

  استنىىىىىىى

  انتى ايه اللى مصحيكى لحد الفجر  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

> انتى فين يا سوما
> ن شاء الله تكونى بخير


الحمدلله ,, انا بخير يا روزى  :2: 
أشكرك على سؤالك واهتمامك  :f:  واعتذر عن غيابي الفترة الماضية.. ::$: 
بارك الله فيك وأرضاك بكل خير .. :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## reda laby

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الفردوس الاعلى*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## sltan el4ram

حى على الصلاه

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.
> 
> 
> *


الصلاة ... يامؤمنين

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## sltan el4ram

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.

----------


## sltan el4ram

حى على الصلاة

----------


## sltan el4ram

حان الان موعد صلاة المغرب

----------


## sltan el4ram

حى على الفلاح

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الجمعة 5 مارس 2010-  19 ربيع أول1431

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:52
الشروق 17: 6
الظهر 07: 12
العصر 27: 3
المغرب 5:57
العشاء 7:13*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الفجر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الفجر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## ندى القلوب

ماشاء الله موضوع جميل جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الفجر   بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## عبد الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

حان الان صلاة المعرب تبع توقيت القاهرة

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الفجر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الجمعة 4 يونيو 2010 - 21 جمادى الأخر 1431

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:09
الظهر 53: 12
العصر 4:29
المغرب 7:53
العشاء 9:24*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الفجر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الجمعة 11 يونيو 2010 - 28 جمادى الأخر 1431

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:07
الظهر54: 12
العصر 4:30
المغرب 7:56
العشاء 9:28*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*الان موعد اذان المفرب حسب التوقيت المحلي لمدينه القاهره*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 28 يونيو 2010 - 16 رجب 1431

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:10
الظهر58: 12
العصر 4:33
المغرب 8:01
العشاء 9:33*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 1 يوليو2010 - 19 رجب 1431

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:11
الظهر58: 12
العصر 4:34
المغرب 8:01
العشاء 9:33*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 11 يوليو 2010 - 29 رجب 1431

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:17
الظهر00 : 01
العصر 4:36
المغرب 8:00
العشاء 9:31*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 15 يوليو 2010 - 3 شعبان 1431

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:20
الظهر01 : 01
العصر 4:37
المغرب 7:59
العشاء 9:29*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 18 يوليو 2010 - 6 شعبان 1431

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:23
الظهر01 : 01
العصر 4:37
المغرب 7:58
العشاء 9:28*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الان صلاه الفجر

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 19 يوليو 2010 - 7 شعبان 1431

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:23
الظهر01 : 01
العصر 4:38
المغرب 7:58
العشاء 9:27*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحـد 17 أكتوبر2010 - 9 ذو القعدة 1431

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:31
الظهر40 : 11
العصر 2:56
المغرب 5:24
العشاء 6:41*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعـاء 20 أكتوبر2010 - 12 ذو القعدة 1431

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:32
الظهر40 : 11
العصر 2:54
المغرب 5:21
العشاء 6:38*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميـس 21 أكتوبر2010 - 13 ذو القعدة 1431

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:33
الظهر41 : 11
العصر 2:53
المغرب 5:20  
العشاء 6:37*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العشاء بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 30 أكتوبر2010 - 22 ذو القعدة 1431

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:39
الظهر39 : 11
العصر 2:47
المغرب 5:11  
العشاء 6:29*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 11 نوفمبر 2010 - 5 ذو الحجة1431

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:47
الظهر39 : 11
العصر 2:41
المغرب 5:03  
العشاء 6:22*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس  25 نوفمبر 2010 - 19 ذو الحجة1431

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:57
الظهر42 : 11
العصر 2:37
المغرب 4:57  
العشاء 6:18*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 2 ديسمبر 2010 - 26 ذو الحجة1431

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:02 
الظهر45 : 11
العصر 2:36
المغرب 4:56  
العشاء 6:16*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 7 ديسمبر 2010 - 1 محرم 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:06
الظهر47 : 11
العصر 2:37
المغرب 4:56  
العشاء 6:18*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 8 ديسمبر 2010 - 2 محرم 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:06
الظهر47 : 11
العصر 2:37
المغرب 4:56  
العشاء 6:18*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 18 ديسمبر 2010 - 12محرم 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:12
الظهر 51: 11
العصر 2:39
المغرب 4:59
العشاء 6:21*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 19 ديسمبر 2010 - 13محرم 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:13
الظهر 52: 11
العصر 2:40
المغرب 4:59
العشاء 6:21*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 20 ديسمبر 2010 - 14محرم 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:13
الظهر 52: 11
العصر 2:40
المغرب 4:59
العشاء 6:22*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 22 ديسمبر 2010 - 16محرم 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:14
الظهر 53: 11
العصر 2:41
المغرب 5:00
العشاء 6:23*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 25 ديسمبر 2010 - 19محرم 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:16
الظهر 55: 11
العصر 2:43
المغرب 5:02ا
لعشاء 6:24*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 27 ديسمبر 2010 - 21 محرم 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:16
الظهر 56: 11
العصر 2:42
المغرب 5:03
العشاء 6:25*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




> *حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.
> 
> 
> *

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 2 ينابر 2010 - 26 محرم 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:18
الظهر 58: 11
العصر 2:47
المغرب 5:07
العشاء 6:29*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 3 ينابر 2010 - 27 محرم 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:19
الظهر 59: 11
العصر 2:48
المغرب 5:07
العشاء 6:29*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 9 ينابر 2011 - 3 صفر 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:20
الظهر 01: 12
العصر 2:52
المغرب 5:12
العشاء 6:33*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 10 ينابر 2011 - 4 صفر 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:20
الظهر 01: 12
العصر 2:52
المغرب 5:12
العشاء 6:33*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 15 ينابر 2011 - 11 صفر 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:20
الظهر 04: 12
العصر 2:56
المغرب 5:17
العشاء 6:38*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 22 ينابر 2011 - 18 صفر 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:19
الظهر 06: 12
العصر 3:02
المغرب 5:23
العشاء 6:43*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 24 ينابر 2011 - 20 صفر 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:19
الظهر 06: 12
العصر 3:03
المغرب 5:24
العشاء 6:44*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 27 ينابر 2011 - 23 صفر 1432 

 
*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 7 فبراير 2011 - 3  محرم 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:14
الظهر 09: 12
العصر 3:13
المغرب 5:37
العشاء 6:55*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 8 فبراير 2011 - 6  محرم 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:13
الظهر 09: 12
العصر 3:14
المغرب 5:37
العشاء 6:56*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 8 فبراير 2011 - 7 محرم 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:12
الظهر 09: 12
العصر 3:15
المغرب 5:38
العشاء 6:56*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 10 فبراير 2011 - 8 محرم 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:12
الظهر 09: 12
العصر 3:15
المغرب 5:39
العشاء 6:57*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 13 فبراير 2011 - 10 محرم 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:10
الظهر 09: 12
العصر 3:17
المغرب 5:42
العشاء 6:59*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 17 فبراير 2011 - 13 ربيع أول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:07
الظهر 09: 12
العصر 3:20
المغرب 5:45
العشاء 7:02*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 19 فبراير 2011 - 16 ربيع أول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:05
الظهر 09: 12
العصر 3:21
المغرب 5:47
العشاء 7:04*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 20 فبراير 2011 - 17 ربيع أول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:04
الظهر 09: 12
العصر 3:21
المغرب 5:47
العشاء 7:04*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء  22 فبراير 2011 - 19 ربيع أول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:03
الظهر 09: 12
العصر 3:22
المغرب 5:49
العشاء 7:06*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 23 فبراير 2011 - 20 ربيع أول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 5:02
الظهر 09: 12
العصر 3:23
المغرب 5:50
العشاء 7:07*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 1 مارس 2011 - 26 ربيع أول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:56
الظهر 08: 12
العصر 3:25
المغرب 5:54
العشاء 7:11*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العشاء بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 6 مارس 2011 - غرة ربيع ثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:50
الظهر 07: 12
العصر 3:27
المغرب 5:58
العشاء 7:14*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 12 مارس 2011 - 7 ربيع ثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:44
الظهر 05: 12
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:02
العشاء 7:18*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العشاء  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 14 مارس 2011 - 9 ربيع ثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:41
الظهر 05: 12
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:03
العشاء 7:19*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 15 مارس 2011 - 10 ربيع ثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:40
الظهر 05: 12
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:04
العشاء 7:20*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 16 مارس 2011 - 11 ربيع ثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:39
الظهر 04: 12
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:04
العشاء 7:21*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم  الخميس  17 مارس 2011 - 12 ربيع ثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:37
الظهر 04: 12
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:05
العشاء 7:21*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العشاء بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم  السبت 19مارس 2011 - 14 ربيع ثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:35
الظهر 03: 12
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:06
العشاء 7:23*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم  الأثنين 21 مارس 2011 - 16 ربيع ثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:32
الظهر 03: 12
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:07
العشاء 7:24*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 22 مارس 2011 - 17 ربيع ثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:31
الظهر 03: 12
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:07
العشاء 7:23*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

ربنا يجعل الموضوع والتذكره فى ميزان حسناتك يا سوما انتى وصاحبه الموضوع اشراقه امل  :f:

----------


## سوما

> ربنا يجعل الموضوع والتذكره فى ميزان حسناتك يا سوما انتى وصاحبه الموضوع اشراقه امل


أشكرك يا أحمد على دعائك الجميل ,, ربنا يكرمك  :f2:

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 23 مارس 2011 - 18 ربيع ثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:30
الظهر 02: 12
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:08
العشاء 7:25*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت  26 مارس 2011 - 21 ربيع ثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:26
الظهر 01: 12
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:10
العشاء 7:27*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء  29 مارس 2011 - 24 ربيع ثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:22
الظهر 00: 12
العصر 3:31
المغرب 6:12
العشاء 7:29*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس  31 مارس 2011 - 26 ربيع ثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:19
الظهر 00: 12
العصر 3:31
المغرب 6:13
العشاء 7:31*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت  2 أبريل 2011 - 28 ربيع ثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:16
الظهر 59: 11
العصر 3:31
المغرب 6:13
العشاء 7:32*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 3 أبريل 2011 - 29 ربيع ثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:15
الظهر 59: 11
العصر 3:31
المغرب 6:15
العشاء 7:33*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 4 أبريل 2011 - 1 جمادى الأول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:13
الظهر 58: 11
العصر 3:31
المغرب 6:16
العشاء 7:34*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء  5 أبريل 2011 - 2 جمادى الأول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:12
الظهر 58: 11
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:16
العشاء 7:34*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 6 أبريل 2011 - 3 جمادى الأول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:11
الظهر 58: 11
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:17
العشاء 7:35*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 7 أبريل 2011 - 4 جمادى الأول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:09
الظهر 57: 11
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:17
العشاء 7:37*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

░▀─▀─█▀▀█───█───────▀─▀────────────░
░█▀█─█▄▄▄─█─█─█─█▀█─█▀█─█▀▀─█▀█─▀▀█░
░█▄█▄▄▄▄█─█─▀▀▀▀█▄█─▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█▄█▀▀▀▀░
░───────▄▄█───▀───────────────────▀░

----------


## zizoYAzizo

جمعة مباركة  ::

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 10 أبريل 2011 - 7 جمادى الأول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:05
الظهر 57: 11
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:19
العشاء 7:38*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 11 أبريل 2011 - 8 جمادى الأول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:04
الظهر 56: 11
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:20
العشاء 7:39*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 12 أبريل 2011 - 9 جمادى الأول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:03
الظهر 56: 11
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:20
العشاء 7:40*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 14 أبريل 2011 - 11 جمادى الأول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:00
الظهر 55: 11
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:21
العشاء 7:41*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 20 أبريل 2011 - 17 جمادى الأول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:52
الظهر 54: 11
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:25
العشاء 7:46*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 21 أبريل 2011 - 18 جمادى الأول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:50
الظهر 54: 11
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:26
العشاء 7:47*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 23 أبريل 2011 - 20 جمادى الأول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:48
الظهر 53: 11
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:27
العشاء 7:48*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## ابن البلد

أول مرة أشوف آذان في كنيسة 
ولكن الصوت روعة

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

> أول مرة أشوف آذان في كنيسة 
> ولكن الصوت روعة


* الله أكبر ... الله أكبر* مشاركة جميلة يا أحمد .. ربنا يبارك فيك .. :f:

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الفجر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثـاء 26 أبريل 2011 - 23 جمادى الأول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:44
الظهر 53: 11
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:29
العشاء 7:51*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهرر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعـاء 27 أبريل 2011 - 24 جمادى الأول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:43
الظهر 53: 11
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:29
العشاء 7:52*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر  بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 28 أبريل 2011 - 25 جمادى الأول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:42
الظهر 52: 11
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:30
العشاء 7:53*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 30 أبريل 2011 - 27 جمادى الأول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:39
الظهر 52: 11
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:31
العشاء 7:54*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 3 مايو 2011 - 30 جمادى الأول 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:36
الظهر 52: 11
العصر 3:28
المغرب 6:33
العشاء 7:57*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعـاء 4 مايو 2011 - غرة جمادى الثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:34
الظهر 52: 11
العصر 3:28
المغرب 6:34
العشاء 7:58*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 5 مايو 2011 - 2 جمادى الثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:33
الظهر 51: 11
العصر 3:28
المغرب 6:35
العشاء 7:59*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 7 مايو 2011 - 4 جمادى الثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:33
الظهر 51: 11
العصر 3:28
المغرب 6:35
العشاء 7:59*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 9 مايو 2011 - 6 جمادى الثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:32
الظهر 51: 11
العصر 3:28
المغرب 6:37
العشاء 8:02*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 11 مايو 2011 - 8 جمادى الثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:27
الظهر 51: 11
العصر 3:28
المغرب 6:39
العشاء 8:04*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 14 مايو 2011 - 11 جمادى الثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:24
الظهر 51: 11
العصر 3:28
المغرب 6:40
العشاء 8:07*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 15 مايو 2011 - 12 جمادى الثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:23
الظهر 51: 11
العصر 3:28
المغرب 6:41
العشاء 8:08*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 16 مايو 2011 - 13 جمادى الثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:22
الظهر 51: 11
العصر 3:28
المغرب 6:42
العشاء 8:09*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 18 مايو 2011 - 15 جمادى الثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:20
الظهر 51: 11
العصر 3:28
المغرب 6:43
العشاء 8:11*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 24 مايو 2011 - 21 جمادى الثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:15
الظهر 51: 11
العصر 3:28
المغرب 6:47
العشاء 8:16*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 26 مايو 2011 - 23 جمادى الثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:15
الظهر 52: 11
العصر 3:28
المغرب 6:48
العشاء 8:18*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 28 مايو 2011 - 25 جمادى الثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:13
الظهر 52: 11
العصر 3:28
المغرب 6:49
العشاء 8:19*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 1 يونيو 2011 - 29 جمادى الثانى 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:11
الظهر 52: 11
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:51
العشاء 8:22*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 7 يونيو 2011 - 7 رجب 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:08
الظهر 52: 11
العصر 3:29
المغرب 6:52
العشاء 8:26*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 13 يونيو 2011 - 12 رجب 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:07
الظهر 55: 11
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:57
العشاء 8:29*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 14 يونيو 2011 - 13 رجب 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:07
الظهر 55: 11
العصر 3:30
المغرب 6:58
العشاء 8:30*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان  العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 15 يونيو 2011 - 13 رجب 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:07
الظهر 55: 11
العصر 3:31
المغرب 6:58
العشاء 8:30*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان  الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 16 يونيو 2011 - 14 رجب 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:07
الظهر 55: 11
العصر 3:31
المغرب 6:58
العشاء 8:31*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحـد 19 يونيو 2011 - 17 رجب 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:07
الظهر 56: 11
العصر 3:31
المغرب 6:59
العشاء 8:32*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعـاء 22 يونيو 2011 - 20 رجب 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:08
الظهر 57: 11
العصر 3:32
المغرب 7:00
العشاء 8:33*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 28 يونيو 2011 - 26 رجب 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:10
الظهر 58: 11
العصر 3:33
المغرب 7:01
العشاء 8:33*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 9 يوليو 2011 - 8 شعبان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:16
الظهر 00: 12
العصر 3:36
المغرب 7:00
العشاء 8:32*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثاء 12 يوليو 2011 - 11 شعبان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:18
الظهر 00: 12
العصر 3:36
المغرب 7:00
العشاء 8:31*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعـاء 13 يوليو 2011 - 12 شعبان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:19
الظهر 00: 12
العصر 3:37
المغرب 7:00
العشاء 8:30*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحـد 17 يوليو 2011 - 16 شعبان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:22
الظهر 01: 12
العصر 3:37
المغرب 6:58
العشاء 8:28*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنيـن 18 يوليو 2011 - 17 شعبان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:23
الظهر 01: 12
العصر 3:37
المغرب 6:58
العشاء 8:28*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثـاء 18 يوليو 2011 - 17 شعبان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:23
الظهر 01: 12
العصر 3:38
المغرب 6:58
العشاء 8:27*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعـاء 20 يوليو 2011 - 19 شعبان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:24
الظهر 01: 12
العصر 3:38
المغرب 6:57
العشاء 8:26*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الخميس 21 يوليو 2011 - 20 شعبان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:25
الظهر 01: 12
العصر 3:38
المغرب 6:57
العشاء 8:26*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنين 25 يوليو 2011 - 24 شعبان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:29
الظهر 02: 12
العصر 3:38
المغرب 6:55
العشاء 8:23*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبت 30 يوليو 2011 - 29 شعبان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:33
الظهر 02: 12
العصر 3:38
المغرب 6:52
العشاء 8:19*
[

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 31 يوليو 2011 - 30 شعبان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:34
الظهر 02: 12
العصر 3:38
المغرب 6:51
العشاء 8:18*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنيـن 1 أغسطس 2011 - غرة رمضــــــــــان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:35

الظهر 12:01
العصر 3:38
المغرب 6:50
العشاء 8:17*

 :f2: 
الأمساك 15 :3

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثـاء 2 أغسطس 2011 - 2 رمضــــــــــان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:36
الظهر 12:01
العصر 3:38
المغرب 6:50
العشاء 8:18*

 :f2: 
الأمساك 16 :3

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم السبـت 6 أغسطس 2011 - 6 رمضــــــــــان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:40
الظهر 12:01
العصر 3:38
المغرب 6:47
العشاء 8:12*

 :f2: 
الأمساك 20 :3

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأحد 7 أغسطس 2011 - 7 رمضــــــــــان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:40
الظهر 12:01
العصر 3:38
المغرب 6:46
العشاء 8:11*

 :f2: 
الأمساك 20 :3

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأثنيـن 8 أغسطس 2011 - 8 رمضــــــــــان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:41
الظهر 12:01
العصر 3:38
المغرب 6:45
العشاء 8:09*

 :f2: 
الأمساك 21 :3

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الثلاثـأء 9 أغسطس 2011 - 9 رمضــــــــــان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:42
الظهر 12:01
العصر 3:38
المغرب 6:42
العشاء 8:08*

 :f2: 
الأمساك 22 :3

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم الأربعاء 10 أغسطس 2011 - 10 رمضــــــــــان 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 3:43
الظهر 12:01
العصر 3:37
المغرب 6:43
العشاء 8:07*

 :f2: 
الأمساك 23 :3

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم  الأريعاء 2 نوفمبر 2011 - 6 ذى الحجة 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:41
الظهر 39: 11
العصر 2:49
المغرب 5:09
العشاء 6:27*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## ابن البلد

*حان الأن موعد أذان المغرب بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إذن منذ قليل لصلاة العصر حسب التوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*حان الأن موعد صلاة الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم  الأحد 12 نوفمبر 2011 - 16ذى الحجة 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:49
الظهر 39: 11
العصر 2:40
المغرب 5:02
العشاء 6:21*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد صلاة العصر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*حان الأن موعد أذان الظهر بالتوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة.


*

----------


## سوما

*مواقيت الصلاة.. اليوم  الاربعاء 16 نوفمبر 2011 - 20 ذى الحجة 1432 

مصر, القاهرة

الفجر 4:51
الظهر 40: 11
العصر 2:39
المغرب 5:00
العشاء 6:20*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حان الآن موعد صلاة المغرب حسب التوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة

----------


## لمسه

*

حان الان موعد اذان المغرب حسب التوقيت المحلى لمدينه الاسكندريه
*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

والله وحشتونى  كتير قوى

----------

